

Announcing ReDonate: Recurring contributions done right. - joepie91
http://joepie91.wordpress.com/2013/03/03/announcing-redonate-recurring-contributions-done-right/

======
x221d
Doesn't look that good, could be scamming. Be warned!

~~~
joepie91
Uhm, how would I be scamming anyone? ReDonate doesn't process any payments...

~~~
deoxxa
Clearly you're scamming suckers into being better people and giving to
society. I commend you, you monster.

